# Finally!! Landed a Mowdy S-10 Scooter!!



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

After a long search I was able to get a decent Mowdy S-10, thanks for all the leads from the 2coolers. This little mowdy needed some work on the boat, but mostly the trailer needed some love. 

I have not decided what I am going to do for the cooler mounts, but I think I will try and get some custom work like Killershrimp has on his mowdy. I am thinking about using some yeti 40 or 55 qt. Does anyone know the weight difference between your igloos and the yetis? 

Completely re-worked the trailer this weekend and cleaned up the boat. Engine seems to run great, but at idle I have a problem getting water pressure and it stops peeing?? I think a new water pump is in order.

Any do's and dont's from some of the mowdy owners would be great!! Thanks again 2coolers for the help to find one.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

That looks great.I miss my scooter.Whats that flats boat in the back?


----------



## boonedog (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Aggie
Congrats on the Mowdy, You will like it 
IMHO...I don't think you want to go with Yeti coolers they are great but they are heavy.

Mowdy's are great boats, I just got rid of my V16. One of the problems is after awhile the decks will leak and the foam filled hull gets heavy, you may need to have the deck redone.

Lots of luck


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

congrats!!! was that the one at Coastal Bend in POC?

I agree 100% about keeping the holes in the deck SEALED! i got mine with holes everywhere and am about to go through a total makeover since i put my trailer tounge way in the air and the holes in the deck (which i sealed when i got) pushed out the 5200 and started seeping water 

you will love the boat just dont get brave with high speed turns... it will come back and bite ya...


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah I was thinking that the yeti coolers would be too heavy!! They seem about twice a heavy as the igloo counter part. It was sealed good when I got it. I removed the screws for the broken cooler mounts and air shot out, no water that I could tell. The deck is in good shape so far. 

The scooter in the back is a sidewinder that we have been rebulding for about 2 months. It needed a whole new deck, and basically a total rebuild. Its close to completion, but I honestly have never seen one on the water or even know how one handles. It was recently gel coated and we are thinking about using some of the roll on boat liner on the deck for grip.

And this was the boat from coastal bend in POC. I called about once a week until I guess they decided to sell to get me to stop calling!!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

haha... well thats good to hear. It looks like it cleaned up WELL! it looked really dirty sittin back there...


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Good looking rig. It will be a hole new experience for ya. The water pump problem, if I walk around anywhere but the back of the boat it will stop working. Motor being mounted so high is my problem. But runs like a champ where it is..


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Thats a sweet little bote. You gunna put a small leaning post on it? Post up some on the water shots if ya ever get a chance, id really like to see some.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks guys, havent had a chance to really put her throught the test yet!! Yeah, on the water pump if I move to the front and am at idle, I loose water pressure. If i do and walk to the far back and sink the engine down a little it picks up! On plane it does not have a problem. Not sure if I could correct that or not? 

I would like the engine to be trimed out a little more, which I could put in a higher pin location, just think I may have even a bigger problem with water pressure. Any suggestions? New water pump? Low water pick up??

thanks guys


----------



## milagro (Dec 4, 2004)

*cool*

Excellent ride! See ya on the water!


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

Just curious...about how fast does this boat run?


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Not sure just yet, but that little thing scoots. Only had it on one quick test run when I bought it. My buddy has one with a 25 Johnson and he gets his in the 25ish range. I think this one may get close to thirty full throttle but it gets kinda sketchy!! Once I get it on the water I will get some action shots and get an accurate speed.

Has anyone used Coastal Aluminum in Rockport. I am thinking about having them custom build my cooler racks. I have been talking to Millenium in Seabrook, but that is far away from me and was looking for something near rockport.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

For all the S-10 owners......it's worth noting that these boats really like the 100# two stroke motors. The four strokes (150#) want additional flotation. The only manufacturer that I'm aware of that still makes the small two strokes is Yamaha. And they will quit making them next year I am told. I found a good deal on them at outboardsonline.com and picked up a couple.


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

Your waterpump is acting normal. Mine does the same thing with a 25 Yamaha with a brand new waterpump. Just shut it off if you're walking around the boat.

Try DMR Services in Aransas Pass for aluminum work. They do awesome work.

BTW, last time I was in Bernie's in Victoria, they told me a 25 tiller short shaft Yamaha out the door was $2640 for anyone that needs one. 


Jeff


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the help on the pump. Was getting ready to replace it, but maybe its just fine. When I picked it up at Coastal Bend, Chris told me the same thing about them discontinuing the 2 stroke Yammy!! I think I will have to find one (just in case), thanks for the leads on the engine and aluminum work.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

I also have the 25 yammie on mine, ive been lookin around on ebay and can find them fairly cheap expecially powerheads only. Im lookin to get one or two so i can rebuild them and drop them on, who knows maybe even mod one for a little better holeshot... 
With my hull waterlogged i was runnin 28mph with the 10pitch prop, so i will prolly have no problem hitting 30-32 with it lighter... 


Shrimp - For a decent holehshot in deep water do u have to stand way back in the boat for your prop to grab? My S-10 has a setback plate on it that raises it another 3-4 inches so im gonna try to experiment with heights... right now, with me only in the boat standing up against the console, only half of my prop blades are in the water and my waterpickups are maybe 1/4 inch under water...


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Monarchy said:


> For all the S-10 owners......it's worth noting that these boats really like the 100# two stroke motors. The four strokes (150#) want additional flotation. The only manufacturer that I'm aware of that still makes the small two strokes is Yamaha. And they will quit making them next year I am told. I found a good deal on them at outboardsonline.com and picked up a couple.


the new yammie 4 strokes are just as light as the 2 strokes...


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

What does the yammy 4 stoke weigh? I believe the two stroke weighs 111#.
Also, are the tiller driven engines the same as the standard control engines, or does it have to be modified? I found the electric start tiller yammy 25 2-stroke for $3149 at onlineoutboards, is that a good price?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

the S10 I had....


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

Tkoenig, I live really close to Mowdy's shop, and have talked to him a couple times about it. He said the boat is designed to have the 25 hp Yamaha bolted to the transom about an inch up off of it. The top water intake holes should be sealed with bondo. That's exactly what mine is, and I asked him because I thought mine was wrong. Mine will get on plane with me kneeling on the front seat facing backwards in really shallow water. Yes, I use the kill switch!

According to their website the Yamaha 4stroke is 170#. That's 65# more than the 2stroke. That would make a huge difference. For me it'd be unusable, the boat would float too deep in the stern.

The 2stroke tiller needs two parts to make it remote steer, a bracket for the steering cable and a bracket for the control cables. Then just remove the tiller arm and go. I think the guy at Bernie's told me $60 for the two brackets.

Jeff


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

ya i go talk to clark quite often now that im about to do a total rebuild. my top intake holes are sealed as you say, but since my mowdy is the first s-10 ever built i think the transom might be a little shorter than the later built ones... thats why i was askin cuz mine is a whole different breed, you will see when i start puttin pics up on the build...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Stupid question I guess but where do all the front to back cables run? Did not see a pvc pipe or such for them to run in?

You will have fun with it. 

Probably run like a big seadoo.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I dont think that my top intake holes are sealed?? I wonder if I should do that or not with the Merc 30? I agree, the 70+ pounds of the four stroke would sink the back! Its bad enough when two people walk to the back. 

Jim-My cables just run over the deck. None of the mowdy s-10s run under the floor if I am correct. I would like to do something with mine, but not sure what? What does everyone have? Was thinking about just getting some type of wrap or flexible tube to cover them to avoid some damage. 

I guess it may be a good idea to pick up a yammy 25 and hold onto it for future use if that is going to be the only option from this point forward.


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

I would get some schedule 40 pvc pipe and cut it in half then secure with plastic "U" holders and secure with ss screws...10-15 bucks...just a thought...


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I almost did that Autco, but then I decided that I wanted to limit the amount of holes that go into the deck. Concerned that at some point they will start leaking and then I will have a huge mess. May never be a problem, just not sure. Wonder if anyone else has done that with a mowdy? Let me know guys.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

Pool hose loom. Used it on an old wiring gig, works great.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

bb- is that a flexible type pipe that can be found at a pool supply store? Maybe lowes? Not to familiar with pool parts.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

It's flexible, tough as nails, & pricey. I got it at a local pool store, that sold it at certain lengths. For how well it works, it pays for itself. Just look around a little, you will be amazed at the differences in quality & prices.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

pvc cut in half and epoxied down. If you want you can put some cloth over it and make it solid.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Have the little Mowdy at Coastal Aluminum gettin a metal makeover. Should be ready soon and I will post some pics. We determined that the Yeti 45 and the igloo 54 are nearly identical in dimensions. The yeti of course may be too heavy but you can stand on it. The igloo is much lighter by about 7 pounds, but it will not be able to be used as a platform unless I can get some fiberglass lids. 

I think Mowdy can get you some lids, anybody know of places that carry these (rockport area)?

Have not decided what to do with the cables yet, gonna wait untill the aluminum work is mounted, but thanks for all the ideas guys.


----------



## SkinnyB (Dec 9, 2013)

For anyone who is still reading this old thread. The Yamaha 25ESH 25HP 2 stroke tiller motor requires 7 parts. The remote attachment kit, steering guide, steering hook, control box, and wire harness with two MAR-CABLE-xx-SC control cables. These add up to $700.00 for the conversion kit. How do I know this? Because I just did a conversion on my 25 Tammy. The labor rate was $255-500 at 85/hr, depending on length of time it takes. There are only three wire harnesses left from Yamaha. Once they are gone, there will be no complete kits left. I am also adding CMC PT 35 tilt/trim with a set back of 5 1/2 inches. 

***My 2012 S10 came with a 2012 20HP Tohatsu 4 stroke. Not a good power application for this boat.


----------

